# Beep Error 1-3-3-1



## V1per5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi I am getting a intermittant 1-3-3-1 beep error on restart and the unit powers down. I have a Thinkpad T400 I have updated the BIOS but same error, please help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the bios code here
www.bioscentral.com


----------



## V1per5 (Aug 15, 2008)

I updated the BIOS from the Lenovo site for this model type 6474-R2u


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try it with matching ram sticks
2x1g or 2x2g


----------



## V1per5 (Aug 15, 2008)

tried it with 2x2GB Dimms - (i am trying to load the O/S RCD's for this unit i Do get a display but half way through the load when it re-boots that is when i get the beeps and the LCD goes black and does nothing. so i haven't got an operating system.Ran PC Check both Memory and M/Board pass


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when it goes black does the cd drive open and close

there is nothing on the ibm site for the error code 1.3.3.1


----------



## V1per5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Dai yes the CD drive still opens 
LENOVO web site for this model type 6474-R2U states it a Dimm or M/Board but both passing diags


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## V1per5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Memory passed memtest v2.01


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

seems more like a problem with the video chip
is it the same when you try safe mode


----------



## V1per5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Dont have a O/S as I was in the middle of loadind Vista Business using the RCD's


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try it with just the original ram stick in


----------

